# Looking for Singers: New Piece



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for some singers who wish to collaborate on a piece like this. Here, I am using Vocaloid singers in the strings but I would like to combine my energies with other singers, and we can share our work on either's YouTube sites. This is the composition I am talking about:






I don't have to work face-to-face, so international singers are also welcome.

Thanks, Billy


----------

